
Startup Developers – Make sure you think about the business too… - robfitz
http://devblog.seomoz.org/2011/08/startup-developers-make-sure-you-think-about-the-business-too/
======
Roritharr
There is deep truth about that. For me, this makes, especially in a StartUp
the difference between a good employee and a perfect fit.

If i pay someone and he overengineers and overgeneralizes every feature so i
could release our code as an open source project with a fundamentally
different use-case it's not only money is lose, but also time and focus.

I think there's a lesson to learn here that applys for every job... if you
want to be a great addition to the team, don't do everything like you think it
should be, but do it the way you think the company benefits from it the most.

------
fezzl
"Is this the highest impact thing I can do for the company?"

Sounds like that line from Office Space ("Is this good for the company?").

